# A new Pokémon game to be revealed in the next issue of Coro Coro



## DeadLocked (Dec 15, 2011)

A new Pokémon game to be revealed in the next issue of Coro Coro​












> _Coro Coro_ magazine in Japan has revealed that their next issue will show off a brand new _Pokémon_ game. Given that a Pokémon game for the 3DS was hinted at before, this may very well be the reveal we’ve been waiting for. We won’t know for sure until the magazine hits stores in Japan on the 14th of January.



http://nintendo3dsbl...ue-of-coro-coro
Edit: Source isn't working at the moment, I don't think it's the URL's fault.
Double Edit: It's back up for now at least.

Personally I'm hoping it's a Ruby/Sapphire remake for 3DS. The likelihood is that it will be a Pokémon Gray/Grey announcement for DS though. Also, anyone else hoping for Mystery Dungeon 3DS?


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 15, 2011)

It's likely: (in order)

1. Pokemon Grey (or the B/W remake)
2. A shitty ass game like Rumble Blast or a mistranslation.
3. Pokemon R/S remakes
4. An entirely new game (new region blah blah)

Looking forward to it (except 2)


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Dec 15, 2011)

Really want a new Pmd. that would be nice


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 15, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> It's likely: (in order)
> 
> 1. Pokemon Grey (or the B/W remake)
> 2. A shitty ass game like Rumble Blast or a mistranslation.
> ...


Out of all of the spin offs, Rumble ranks higher than Snap, Ranger, Dash, Pokepark and Link... Just IMO.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2011)

its Rumble Dash 2


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 15, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> its Rumble Dash 2


Shhhh. Miyamoto might be reading. He might think it's a good idea!


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe it will be a completely different style of pokemon game?
They said that they want to shock people.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2011)

Pokemon: Gale of Darkness 3DS. I could buy it despite being a remake, the Cube died before the game hit the shelves where I live. Plus, the game was rumoured to be in development earlier this year. Pokemon in 3D and I'm sold. Another backwards game? No thanks.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

A R/S remake is most likely. I don't think we'll have another core game until (at least) another remake is made.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 15, 2011)

Ooh! I hope it's Pokemon Mystery Typing Dungeon Ranger Rumble Dash Puzzle Challenge Card Game Stadium 64: Gale of Rescue Colosseum Team!


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Dec 15, 2011)

Meanwhile, thousands of miles away, PokeJungle found this :




			
				PokeJungle.Net said:
			
		

> It says that it will be the world premier for the information.



Source : http://pokejungle.net/2011/12/14/next-months-corocoro-to-reveal-new-game/

My hopes :

#1 : Shadow Pokemon return (ie Pokemon Colosseum remake)
#2 : R/S remake
#3 : Grey/gray
#4 : Another new game


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd prefer colloseum over gale of darkness.. less pokemon but the Protagonist looked cooler..


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Ooh! I hope it's Pokemon Mystery Typing Dungeon Ranger Rumble Dash Puzzle Challenge Card Game Stadium 64: Gale of Rescue Colosseum Team!



Did Capcom take over the Pokemon franchise?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh! I hope it's Pokemon Mystery Typing Dungeon Ranger Rumble Dash Puzzle Challenge Card Game Stadium 64: Gale of Rescue Colosseum Team!
> ...


I know what this title really needs... Turbo. Now that sounds better.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm personally hoping for a Pokémon Stadium 3 for the Wii (or at least something on the Wii that has the things that Stadium had that the later games didn't). If that comes out, that would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2011)

Watch it be another re-branded puzzle game.


----------



## kakashi919 (Dec 15, 2011)

Pokemon MMO... I can smell it around the corner


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 15, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Maybe it will be a completely different style of pokemon game?
> They said that they want to shock people.


They'll definitely shock people if it's a Pokemon R/S remake OR Pokemon World (MMO), latter won't happen but one can only hope


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 15, 2011)

RSE Remakes
or Gen V Mystery Dungeon


We will find out on 14th


----------



## gloweyjoey (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a new pokemon trading card game.....


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope it's a Pokemon FPS or GTA-style sandbox game where you will be playing as the bad guys.

Imagine rampaging across Kanto region with my Blastoise and shooting the crap out of everyone with hydro pump.

Yeah, the good times to be had.


----------



## Saken (Dec 15, 2011)

Domination said:


> I hope it's a Pokemon FPS or GTA-style sandbox game where you will be playing as the bad guys.
> 
> Imagine rampaging across Kanto region with my Blastoise and shooting the crap out of everyone with hydro pump.
> 
> Yeah, the good times to be had.



No.
Enough FPS. FPS this, FPS that. Zombie this, zombie that.
Sick of it.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 15, 2011)

Saken said:


> Domination said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's a Pokemon FPS or GTA-style sandbox game where you will be playing as the bad guys.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 15, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Saken said:
> 
> 
> > Domination said:
> ...


I'm open to new ideas for videogames, but this could possibly be the worst idea I've ever heard.


----------



## Thesolcity (Dec 15, 2011)

If you need me, I'll be in the bunker.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > Saken said:
> ...


You just aren't looking at it the right way. Imagine this. You're just walking down the street, minding your own business, letting your Charizard out for a walk. Out of nowhere, you scream "FLAMETHROWER," and a nearby Bulbasaur erupts in flames. Each city would present different missions where you may have to accomplish chases on your trusty Pidgeot, perform assassinations with any Pokemon of your choice, and miscellaneous other missions.

The possibilities truly are endless.


----------



## Domination (Dec 15, 2011)

What, you don't like it?

Hey, how about having a pokemon game where they don't evolve, you have to pray to a higher power in order for your pokemon to undergo genetic mutations through Intelligent design?

Or a Dynasty Warrior-styled hack n' slash where you can play as scyther, scizor, mewtwo, heracross, etc?

Or a Phoenix Wright style game where you handle civil mitigation on tort of pokemon battery?

Or a Trauma Centre style game where you operate on pokemon?

*OR. OR.* A game where you play as Koga and you are trapped in this island asylum where you have to swing around the place and use your detective powers and stylish bat-themed gadgets to get criminals?

*ALL THE GOOD TIMES TO BE HAD*

Geez, I swear people take things too seriously.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2011)

This thread has so many epic ideas...


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

Saken said:


> No.
> Enough FPS. FPS this, FPS that. Zombie this, zombie that.
> Sick of it.


better than a rehash for like the fifth time.

Edit: I like Pokemon but they need to do something different, maybe 3D it up and don't make it as linear and boring as those Gamecube titles.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd love a 3d pokemon be it Gray or a Are/S remake. I haven't really gotten into anything since blue, I think the 3d might be enough of a gimmick to get me interested again.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

mmm pokemon, I want something different but I don't know what....lets see if they can actually shock me.


----------



## emigre (Dec 15, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Saken said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...



I honestly wonder how many people here are critical of CoD yet still happily play Pokemon. Both are repetitive and both are milked.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 15, 2011)

Too true. I've been playing MW3 for maybe two hours tonight online. I feel like I'm playing MW2 again. There, I felt like I was playing a slightly improved upon, yet overall worsened CoD4. It just sort of moves backward from there. Pokemon moves pretty much the exact same way.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

from the january of coro coro you say


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

^ It's gotta be grey -_-


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope it is R/S remake / MD remakes.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm ready


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

heartgold said:


> ^ It's gotta be grey -_-



widescreen game screenshot top middle

looks like a 3DS screen shot to me


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > ^ It's gotta be grey -_-
> ...


It looks that way, doesn't it?

You know, there are some people who ""catch'em all" and own like all pokemon games...


----------



## emigre (Dec 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



You know, there are some people who like 'pwning noobs' and own all CoD games


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

more pics for hype 



Spoiler


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > ^ It's gotta be grey -_-
> ...



Grey for 3DS? I don't mind, as long as it's not for the DS. =P


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 15, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> more pics for hype
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That's Movie 15 thing right ??


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

KuRensan said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > more pics for hype
> ...



its from the january issue tho where the new game is told to all


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

Isn't scans wares?

Considering you have to pay for the magazine..


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

corocoro is normally on here
i will remove pics if mods think so but considering there all over the place

technically isnt game boxart the same tho


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> technically isnt game boxart the same tho


No because they are posted/announced online by the publisher.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

well its been fine before
when i posted them for previous games


----------



## pasc (Dec 15, 2011)

Hmm, if they finally get it right and make the graphics Pkmn Stadium like + Anaglyph3D, SURE.
(Also, make it possible to import from Black/White)


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2011)

so by looking at those scan is just another mediocre puzzle game? also were di you get the scans seen s they are not in the main pkm site i am thinking is fake


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

Valwin said:


> so by looking at those scan is just another mediocre puzzle game? also were di you get the scans seen s they are not in the main pkm site i am thinking is fake


That's not it! It'll be in the Magazine somewhere though.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > so by looking at those scan is just another mediocre puzzle game? also were di you get the scans seen s they are not in the main pkm site i am thinking is fake
> ...



lol i cant say where for site rules reasons

thats all the photos the guy has posted tho

for those who dont know coro coro is a big magazine containing a fair chunk of info

only a fraction of the january issue is pokemon *new game*


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



hmm...I can't spot out a new game anywhere except that arcade Battrio thing. lol


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



lol i just posted any page related to pokemon thats up at the moment


----------



## heartgold (Dec 15, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> lol i just posted any page related to pokemon thats up at the moment



Ah, I thought you meant it was in the scans somewhere but you couldn't point out due to rules.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

better pics for peeps


----------



## Gadgetguy96 (Dec 15, 2011)

That is odd.
If it were like platinum it would have the same starters.
Very interesting


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 15, 2011)

NaokiKitsuhine said:


> Ok, haven't found anything about a new game... just Battrio, Pokepark 2 and infos about the movie...



this aint all the pages, this is whats out there currently


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, haven't found anything about a new game... just Battrio, Pokepark 2 and infos about the movie...


----------



## Janthran (Dec 15, 2011)

I have this cool thought that'll probably never happen:
Red Ruby and Blue Sapphire.
Yeah, remakes of Red and Blue with remakes of Ruby and Sapphire.
They would be the first Pokemon game to have 2 save slots, but it'd still be awesome.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm sick of the Pokemon shovelware, they suck, just announce Gen 6 or another Pokemon Battle Revolution ASAP.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> I'm sick of the Pokemon shovelware, they suck, just announce Gen 6 or another Pokemon Battle Revolution ASAP.





is too early for gen 6 gen 5 have been out just a year


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 15, 2011)

so basically what will this game be like?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2011)

aminemaster said:


> so basically what will this game be like?



If it isn't Grey, Gen 6, or Battle Revolution Black and White, it will be shit.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Dec 15, 2011)

The game will,without a doubt,be gray.
It'll be at just about the right time for the release of the new movie,as well as a good way to advertise a new form for Kyurem.
And just to clear things up,the scans pong posted are for the December issue of coro coro not the January one,or at least that's what pokebeach says


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe a pokemon game that starts at Kanto and goes into Unova.



Spoiler



in before a pokemon black and white event


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > so basically what will this game be like?
> ...


am i the only one who agrees?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> I'm sick of the Pokemon shovelware, they suck, just announce Gen 6 or another Pokemon Battle Revolution ASAP.



Has the definition of Shovelware slipped so far that any spinoff or remake is labelled as such? Jesus christ.


----------



## arogance1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm still hoping that they make a DS style pokemon but for the Wii or Wii U.
They could include a lot more pokemon, more FMV, proper voice acting, wi-fi battles.
The game could be a lot bigger too


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 15, 2011)

I want a game like Colosseum and Gale of Darkness XD, I actually enjoyed more that kind of pokemon. =O

The 3DS can def pull graphics better than those, so new pokemon games could use that kind of gameplay.. I'd like it better. xP

Edit: Forgot to add Colosseum


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 15, 2011)

Not getting my hopes up again, for all we know it'll be a Pokemon Dash 2 3D Edition.


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 15, 2011)

deleted


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sick of the Pokemon shovelware, they suck, just announce Gen 6 or another Pokemon Battle Revolution ASAP.
> ...


Final Fantasy XIII-2? Shovelware!


GameWinner said:


> Not getting my hopes up again, for all we know it'll be a Pokemon Dash 2 3D Edition.


hey, Pokemon Dash is good.


----------



## rt141 (Dec 15, 2011)

Pokepark 3 >: D


----------



## Gahars (Dec 16, 2011)

I could say it will be another rehash, but I feel like I' would be rehashing that comment myself; it's contagious.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 16, 2011)

I still view Pokemon highly as a handheld RPG but I really don't see 'em as a selling point anymore. I hate to sound like your typical "It was good until X" hipster but the games have kinda decreased since GSC. Pokemon designs are worse and they're starting to try to cut out a lot of what made Pokemon. They're adding too much fluff (beauty contests? Really?), they're to to incorporate storylines (which they can't write for shit), and overall they're kinda straying away from what made them so successful. Black and White were enjoyable but I still haven't beaten them. Only Pokemon main series game to date that I haven't beat (well, not counting the "alternate" versions like Gold, Ruby, Pearl, etc).


----------



## breaktemp (Dec 16, 2011)

so, it looks like what ever poke'game it is...it's going to come out for the wii !! 

* it's 100% true, when you think about it * 

even the creators were saying it would be nice to have a console version for the 2013 pokemon video game championship


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 16, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I still view Pokemon highly as a handheld RPG but *I really don't see 'em as a selling point anymore*.


I play Pokemon for the fun of it as a good handheld RPG and not because of sales.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 16, 2011)

I know it's more likely that it won't happen, but I hope for an AR Pokemon Snap.


----------



## Saken (Dec 19, 2011)

Lol gg Grey enthusiasts. The game announced sadly doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am (surprisingly) interested in the new Pokemon X Koei title.

Well, if this Coro Coro game were to be another, color me shocked.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, is grey finally getting out? 
I don't think that it would be a new game, I mean, have they already created 160 or so new pokemon for us
to catch and then to leave them in the box since we won't be using them?
Unless it's a spin-off, like the pokemon x nobunaga one...


----------

